# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Cubby house

## nberry83

Hi All, 
Just helped my brother put a cubby house and sand pit together for his daughter over the weekend. It is a prefab one but would be quite easy to build except maybe the roof. My 18V Hitachi impact driver crapped all over his black and decker drill/driver. He went through 3 batteries and mine did not even go through one. Very impressed with it. 
Just tried to load some of the photos so will see if they can be seen. 
Nathan

----------


## bbbobbb

Yep,they worked mate.Thats one lucky little girl~what did that "mansion" set him back?

----------


## nberry83

I don't know exactly but believe that it was over the $1000 mark.  
I think when I get around to having kids and building a cubby, I will be doing a lot of design work cause I can't really justify spending that much.

----------

